# Banjo Kazooie - Stay At Home Romhack released



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)

https://n64today.com/2020/04/16/banjo-kazooie-stay-at-home/



Stay home, save lives. As the world struggles with Covid-19, this simple advice is the best thing many of us can do.
To help make lockdown life a little easier, Kurko Mods has released Banjo-Kazooie: Stay At Home. This new mod merges Super Mario 64 with Banjo-Kazooie, and it’s one hell of a nostalgia trip.

As the bear ‘n’ bird duo, you can explore three worlds from Mario’s N64 adventure: Whomp’s Fortress, Bob-omb Battlefield and Jolly Roger Bay. Another level will release on 22 April 2020.
*Best of all, Banjo-Kazooie: Stay at Home works on an original N64 console.*

There’s a new collectable item. Instead of collecting honey to replenish your health, you now pick up toilet rolls. It’s a not-so-subtle dig at all the stupid people who felt it necessary to panic-buy toilet paper during the current pandemic.

There’s also a variant of the Shrapnel aquatic mine enemy, designed to look a bit like Covid-19. Banjo had best wash his hands after encountering these guys!
Banjo-Kazooie: Stay At Home’s worlds are taken from Super Mario 64. While the layout remain very similar, many of the features are different.

Banjo-Kazooie: Stay At Home also features 2D platforming sections in the style of classic Super Mario Bros. games. They work well, and in some instances are devilishly tricky. Getting all the secrets in these areas is no small feat.

*How to play:*

Go to the mod’s launch trailer on YouTube and click on the download link in the video’s description. You will also need to find an NTSC ROM of Banjo-Kazooie.
The mod comes in the form of an xdelta patch. Use Delta Patcher to apply the patch to the ROM. Just follow the program’s straightforward instructions to create a patched ROM in no time at all.

To play Banjo-Kazooie: Stay At Home on an N64 console, you need to use a flashcart such as an EverDrive 64. Just put the patched ROM on your EverDrive 64’s SD card and it should work.

It has been tested on real N64 hardware, and it runs almost perfectly. There are some minor graphical glitches, but they don’t impact your enjoyment in any way.


----------

